# Available Puppies/Not allowed



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

Not allowed. ADMIN


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Per the forum rules:

"The solicitation of puppies and dogs is also strictly prohibited on this board. Selling of puppies or dogs, and advertising studs or litters is not allowed."

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/announcements.html


----------



## SlipperyRug (Apr 24, 2016)

Ahhh, hadn’t seen that sorry.


----------

